# I don't care that I'm not invited to parties anymore



## Nathanst (Dec 19, 2011)

I really don't. It used to piss me off that all I'd hear is 
"You going to David's on Saturday?"
"Nah man I'm going to Peter's, going to be so cool!"

My Saturday night? SAS, Runescape and /b/.

But now, I've accepted that I'm just not that type of person. Last party I went to I said nothing. Ignored the girl who said I was attractive.

I don't even know if this is a triumph or just a realisation, but either way, it feels good.


----------

